# Instrument INsurance



## pneumasax (Nov 13, 2003)

There was a discussion here a few years ago about various insurance companies that focus on musicians. I did a search and can't find that discussion or any of those companies that were listed. Could you all listed what insurances companies you use.

A dear friend of mine just lost practically all of his music equipment (2 horns, drums, PA systems, etc.) when his van caught on fire this week and got me thinking, "I don't have my stuff insured." 

So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

"Clarion" here.


----------



## pneumasax (Nov 13, 2003)

That's the one. Thanks.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

I just signed up with Clarion 2 weeks ago. Very friendly sales person, everything went super smooth.
I hear they also provide great service when you need them. I hope never will...
Their coverage is great. Even if you accidentally damage your sax, they cover the repair costs, minus the deductible.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Just wanted to add for European residents (or at least German), that I used to have "sinfonima" (Mannheimer Versicherung) with similar customer service and coverage as Clarion (in the US).


----------



## Stephen Howard (May 26, 2006)

No specific recommendations here - but I would very seriously avoid Allianz.


----------



## MM (Feb 2, 2003)

Sometime back you could get a good deal by joining the Flute Society. Is that still valid?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Stephen Howard said:


> No specific recommendations here - but I would very seriously avoid Allianz.


A lot could have changed in two years, but why do you say that? (I'm with the Allianz)


----------



## NostalgiaSmith (Oct 31, 2013)

Pete Thomas said:


> A lot could have changed in two years, but why do you say that? (I'm with the Allianz)


I'd be interested in an answer to that; I'm with Allianz too.


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

This was one of last posts from Stephen on SOTW 2 years ago. You'll probably be better off emailing him through his website contact info.


----------



## Bari Sax Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

The thing about any type of insurance is that you don't know how good it really is, until you have a claim!


----------



## BicentennialHeel (Feb 11, 2014)

I use Clarion. Process of binding was easy, efficient, and informative. Hope never have a claim.


----------

